# [alsa] Carte son non reconnue

## Neuromancien

Bonjour,

De nouveau, je n'arrive pas à faire fonctionner ma carte son.

alsaconf me donne :

```
modinfo: could not find module snd

No supported PnP or PCI card found.
```

```
localhost linux # lspci -v | grep -i audio

00:05.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
```

----------

## xaviermiller

Et qu'as-tu mis dans la configuration du noyau ?

----------

## Neuromancien

Kernel 3.1.6 :

```
CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_PREALLOC_SIZE=64

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_JACK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_PATCH_LOADER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_HDMI=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0110 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0132 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054 is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y
```

Kernel 3.0.6 (avec lequel ça fonctionne) :

```
CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_RECONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_JACK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_PATCH_LOADER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_HDMI=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0110 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054 is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y
```

Il me semble que CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA est inutile.

A quoi servent CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP et CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC ?

Voir le lien dans ma signature pour la config complète.

Comment gérez vous la config du kernel d'une version à l'autre, sachant que make oldconfig est déconseillé ?

EDIT : Je viens d'essayer avec CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y, sans résultat.

----------

## guilc

S'il n'y a aucun codec, ça ne peux pas marcher.

Ajoute le codec "CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK". A priori, c'est celui qu'il faut pour la nvidia MCP61. Visiblement, ça marchouillait avec le code via avant, mais google me dit que ça serait le realtek qui est le bon.

Accessoirement, tu le sais déjà : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6331781.html#6331781

----------

## barul

Ce que j'ai utilisé pour savoir quel chipset activer dans ma conf noyau, c'est la ligne Chip d'alsamixer. Pour ma part c'est un Realtek, comme pour beaucoup de monde apparemment, et ça marche parfaitement.

----------

## Neuromancien

 *guilc wrote:*   

> S'il n'y a aucun codec, ça ne peux pas marcher.
> 
> Ajoute le codec "CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK". A priori, c'est celui qu'il faut pour la nvidia MCP61. Visiblement, ça marchouillait avec le code via avant, mais google me dit que ça serait le realtek qui est le bon.
> 
> Accessoirement, tu le sais déjà : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6331781.html#6331781

 

En fait tout fonctionnait parfaitement avec le CODEC Realtek. J'ai perdu mon temps ! C'est Alsaconf qui me fait tourner en bourrique et me dit "No supported PnP or PCI card found." quoi qu'il arrive...

----------

